# LF: Paroon shark x RTC hybrid



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

This is not your run of the mill catfish hybrids but if anyone has seen them here in B.C. I would be interested in buying one. I found one in the states but they don't ship here to Canada.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Best to get them in the US.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> Best to get them in the US.


x2 [email protected]!  .


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Can you bring live fish across the border?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

you can bring them across the border..but i would expect you to be with customs for a very long time..bringing in animals to another country is a long process i hear..


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw the fish in texas for sale. A little long to go or to ship a fish. I'll keep looking.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Best to get them in the US.


Why though?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Why though?


Lol! Why though...? Because none is availabel here in BC.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone have any leads to this fish?


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

They are easy to get from Bangkok, street price of around $20 for a 5-6 incher. I have a connection there who can ship some over, but it really makes no sense unless you ship over about $800-1000worth of fish. I am not interested in bringing in any fish from Thailand right now. You could bring in other fish yourself and then resell them, but according to forum rules you would then have to come on as a sponsor. Not sure if you are up that. 

Alternatively, you could ask Canadian Aquatics to maybe use their Thai connections? RTC/TSN/Ripsaw hybrids are widely available in the Chatuchak weekend market.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Theo for the referral. 

But as for now, we are not bringing in anything from Thailand till the problem of Thailand with the government resolves. It is way too easy to lose a shipment.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't trust Thai as they are more likely like to run away with your money. Order channa limbata from Thailand and wired the money but never heard from them anymore. They didn't ship me my fish I payed for.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I don't trust Thai as they are more likely like to run away with your money. Order channa limbata from Thailand and wired the money but never heard from them anymore. They didn't ship me my fish I payed for.


It all depends on who you deal with. I have family friends there who own a pet store.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Theo will be the one to order from Thailand. We are too worry about the problem the government has right now.


----------

